# NCE and MRC issues



## vanslam (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi All,
New to DCC model trains. I have an analog layout that I decided to convert to DCC. I purchased the NCE Power Cab system and converted 3 Kato P42 engines to MRC 1645 decoders. Ran all of them on my DC track and they run, lights go on and the sound works but I have no control. I tried setting them up on my DCC program track and every time I put one of them on the track and plug in the power cab the following happens. The power cab goes on, does its initial check, the engine light flashes, the engine moves forward, there is a sound then the power cab shuts down. This all happens in about a second. Then the power cab restarts. I think its because of a short but I don't know why? The test track is only six inches long and there appears to be no issues with it. I haven't tried my NCE Power Cab with any other DCC engines because I don't have any yet that work, only the 3 P42. Any ideas.


----------



## vanslam (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay tired a regular DC engine the NCE Power Cab did not shut off. Took the decoder off without putting any one on and the Power Cab did not shut off. So I think it is the decoder. But engine with the 1645 decoder runs on the DC track with sound and lights. I need a working engine with a DCC decoder or a proven DCC track to sort this one out.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

its definetly seems like powercab restarts due to short.


----------



## vanslam (Apr 17, 2010)

okay figured it out like Tankist said there was a short had to add some tape to the frame in a spot that mrc did not state in instructions. All is well and converted another 4 engines to DCC now 4 more to go.


----------

